# Mid-year changes?



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

Have there been any mid-year changes or additions to the Eos since it was introduced, or are any planned for the '07 model year? Thanks.


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (VeeDubDriver)*

cruise control stalk is different.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (JusaGTI)*

hmmm...what was the change? I think that my cruise control is somewhat in the way of the indicator stalk. I like the cruise control ON the indicator/turn lever, like in my wife's 2001.5 Passat Wagon.
William


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (JusaGTI)*

Thanks Justin.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*

That's the way it is on my EOS....


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (mark_d_drake)*

All the separate cruise control stalks are being combined with the turn signal stalks; this is being done across the entire VW line-up after some customer complaints on after-sales surveys. The new stalk is an update to the old 2 stalk setup in my Passat; it's nice looking.
The rubber buttons on the steering wheel have been replaced by round, plastic buttons. I would think this should help long-term durability of the buttons. 
I haven't seen much else on the Eos.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (ElkhornVDub)*

it isn't anything that they are offering to those who already have (and don't like) the two stalk version is it?
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*

Here's a (bad) picture of the new stalk









Full Size (1.9 MB) 
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos/IMG_1606.JPG


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:40 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (mark_d_drake)*

interesting-- it is different than my wife's Passat's cruise control.
It also looks like that car has the multi-function steering wheel, which has controls buttons on the wheel, but is also has the stalk control.
Is that correct?
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*

Steering wheel buttons on that side are volume control, mute (*) and phone.. The other side is menu, choice and OK


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:23 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (ElkhornVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElkhornVDub* »_All the separate cruise control stalks are being combined with the turn signal stalks; this is being done across the entire VW line-up after some customer complaints on after-sales surveys.

I must admit when I bought my '06, I didn't care for the separate cruise stalk. However, it didn't take long to prefer it over my '02 Jetta control. Especially being able to disengage it with a quick flick of my finger. The old one took the entire hand off the wheel to slide the button toward the off position. Different strokes for different folks I guess








And why does the "Cruise" light come on when its powered on? It should only come on when you actually engage the cruise control!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (ATC98092)*

Mine is on the indicator stalk. And I've had it since June.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (ElkhornVDub)*

Here is a picture (OWNERS pics thread) of a right-hand drive Individual Eos in the UK with the new buttons that are not just molded into the wheel.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...56891
Note that it looks like the cruise control is a separate stalk with this one however.
(cruise control buttons not on indicator stalk, and you can just see the top of the other stalk)
I wonder if each change will need a VIN-timeline for parts & service?
William
PS. my 68 Beetle is an "early 68", with slightly different gas tank & filler neck, while my 67 Ghia was a late 67, but 67 is just a rare crossover year


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*

I thought those were the DSG sport shift paddles peeking out from behind the wheel.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (smith46)*

As a sidenote, my cruise control was fitted as a dealer fitted option. It is on the indicator stalk. It cost £150.
As an option pre-ordered, it costs £270. 
Don't know if there is any difference between the two except £120!!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (smith46)*

You are right!  I see the paddle on the other side now.
Still, I don't see it on the indicator stalk.
I guess Steve will have to tell us where the cruise control is mounted, since I couldn't see it any better from any of his other pics.
I'll send him a message asking him to weigh-in on this thread.
Dave, I don't know if I can justify equiv. over US$330 just to _move_ my cruise control -- was that the cost _to move it_, or do they _not_ come with cruise control in the UK unless you buy as an option?
William


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Dave, I don't know if I can justify equiv. over US$330 just to _move_ my cruise control -- was that the cost _to move it_, or do they _not_ come with cruise control in the UK unless you buy as an option?
William

Cruise control is not standard in the UK.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*

I decided not to get cruise control. My dealer put me off saying that the controls were quite sensitive and one ran the risk of setting the indicator blinking its standard three blinks which could be confusing to other road users. He showed me what he meant in a Toureg.
The buttons just showing are the DSG paddle shift controls - one is marked + and the other -.
Hope this clears it up.
Regards, Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Cruise control is not standard in the UK. 

It's not standard fitment in any market outside of North America. However - it can be very easily retrofitted to any VW product. All you need to do is order the parts (control stalk) for the steering column and install them. The actual 'cruise control' function is accomplished by the engine controller (controller 01), and every car has one of those.
There is also a very small coding change that has to be made with a diagnostic scan tool to enable function of the newly-installed switches.
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (Steve_UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_UK* »_I decided not to get cruise control. My dealer put me off saying that the controls were quite sensitive and one ran the risk of setting the indicator blinking its standard three blinks which could be confusing to other road users. He showed me what he meant in a Toureg.



I think your dealer was talking out of his a*se.








EDIT-after reading the post below....was the controller on the indicator stalk or on a separate stalk on the toureg? As stated earlier, mine is identical to the one in the photo above in mark d drake's post.
I use mine all the time, it's never happened. The button on the end is easily pressed, thus it's not really easy to set the indicator going. I also use the + - quite a lot on it. It's never even occurred to me that I could set the indicators off.

Maybe I've just got the knack!!
















_Modified by swordfish1 at 7:59 PM 1-29-2007_


_Modified by swordfish1 at 8:00 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (Steve_UK)*

I have had that problem with hitting the indicator instead of cruise control (my cruise control is on a separate stalk).
It confused my until I realized that the 3 blinks was a new feature (I was trying to click the indicator the other way to turn it off in response)
I guess cruise control is not std in the UK-- here we get much much less choice-- we dont configure one, we get the dealer to route on from the importer to us.
Thanks for the clarification!
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_...It confused my until I realized that the 3 blinks was a new feature (I was trying to click the indicator the other way to turn it off in response)...

This 'lane change' feature was introduced about 4 years ago on all VW products. It is explained in detail in the owner manual. If you don't like it, your dealer can disable it via a software change.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (PanEuropean)*

I like the "new" feature now-- I just had to understand what was happening first. I think people should blink more than once when they change lanes anyway (not to mention stop blinking once they are over







)
William


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*

Is the "lane change" feature on NAR cars, as well? Just curious. I noticed it last time I visited the UK and drove a Vauxhall Vectra, which had implemented it. Took some getting used to as I also kept trying to cancel it at first. When I eventually get a US EOS, will it have this feature?
Greg


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Is the "lane change" feature on NAR cars, as well? Just curious. I noticed it last time I visited the UK and drove a Vauxhall Vectra, which had implemented it. Took some getting used to as I also kept trying to cancel it at first. When I eventually get a US EOS, will it have this feature?
Greg

Yes you will Greg. Even the rabbit has this feature, all MkV and B6 cars do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_...I just had to understand what was happening first. 

Not to give you too hard a time about it ('a gentle tease' might be the best way to express it), but there is a book in the glove compartment that contains all sorts of interesting information about your car. One comes free with every Volkswagen. In fact, I think that before the invention of automotive discussion forums like this one, that was what people would consult to get answers to questions about their car.








Michael


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (PanEuropean)*

One of these days, I'll pick up a copy of that book. I hear they're expensive, but you get a car with every copy.








Unfortunately, mine's still on backorder...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (PanEuropean)*

I know, I know...but in a way, it is such a *joy* to discover some of the wonderful features as I go along (and I really _thought_ that I knew how turns signals worked







) Even knowing, I am still getting used to the feature.
I *have* *R*ead _some_ of *T*he *F*ine *M*anual btw, just not cover to cover (that sucker is 5x as thick as any I've had, not including Bentley's, and harder to turn pages)
For instance, I read that automatic car washes were OK.








My wife's Passat is apparently from just before that feature was introduced. She also _loved_ discovering features that VW had over-designed into the Passat
On a related subject, the manual *does* suggest that you carry an assortment of appropriate fuses (ties in to my thread on emergency supplies).
When I dropped off the Eos for the ding-repair at the body shop, I asked if the loaner-Jetta would have an emergency kit. The body shop guy said that it would "have everything my car had"








I knew better, so I took the box o' supplies with me. He grinned, but managed not to laugh (somehow)
Hey, even if jumper cables and wiper fluid are over the top (the wiper fluid was just still in the trunk), *surely* the _fire extinguisher_ is a good item, right?
Many car shows won't let you *show* without an extinguisher, and most give a point (or take it away) based on whether you have one.
If I had my way, there would be a *paper* version of the Bentley manual, there or in my living room.







A CD-ROM just doesn't have the same vibe. But I digress... 


_Modified by kghia at 2:57 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_IHey, even if jumper cables and wiper fluid are over the top (the wiper fluid was just still in the trunk), *surely* the _fire extinguisher_ is a good item, right?

You mean your car doesn't come with one?







In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_On a related subject, the manual *does* suggest that you carry an assortment of appropriate fuses...]

Contact Rich at www.oempl.us and see if these kits that VW dealers in Europe sell are suitable for NAR Eos. Be aware that different lamps are sometimes used for NAR and ROW vehicles.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
You mean your car doesn't come with one?







In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher. 
Michael

No, looks like VW think Satellite Radio is more important to us EOS customers...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (mark_d_drake)*

No satellites here in Europe. But, we do have RDS, so you can set the radio to only listen to classical, or soft rock, or public broadcasting, etc. when you scan. If you are listening to a network, the radio automatically switches frequencies as you drive along so as to be tuned into the strongest network signal. Both of these services are free, the broadcasters are required to support RDS as a condition of having a licence.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (VeeDubDriver)*

The explanation I got from VW Customer Care regarding the error on the Monroney sticker, saying that the "Base" trim 2.0T Eos had a compass, but that VW switched to a different, "better" half-height display on the lower model, but it didn't have compass display. The sticker didn't get updated, and about 126 had a misprint, of which around 100 were caught before being sold (so the story goes). 
I also have Dual Climatronic controls, but unlike most in the US with the next, 2.0T trim, it _doesn't have heated seats_ and so has two flat blank areas between the digital temp displays and the airflow buttons in the middle of the temp LCDs.
My guess ia that there are probably other "Base" models with Dual Climatronic too, and that everybody who had the missing-compass problem has an Eos produced the last half of Oct. 06 (and maybe a little of Nov. 06?)
William


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Mid-year changes? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It's not standard fitment in any market outside of North America. 
Michael

Standard on Australian Spec as is PDC and quite a few other things........ probably just as well considering the premium we pay








Australian specs are here. Note - The car is not offically released until march.
http://www.volkswagen.com.au/eos/Eos.pdf



_Modified by sydeos at 8:14 PM 2-14-2007_


----------

